# This will be on my Xmas wish list this year



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love it,gotta have it. Where can my husband oreder it from for christmas. I hate I am Legend and signs b/c the dog(GSDs by the way) die. wont watch Legend did see signs in the threatre really made me mad.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Yes! I so need one!


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I saw it here: iHeartDogs.com (formerly The I Love Dogs Site)


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Love it. Thanks.


----------

